# SanFran startup rents cars to drivers



## unewsman (Apr 9, 2014)

A new startup in SanFran is renting cars to Uber, lyft, and Sidecar drivers.

Read about it in SFGate
http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/S-F-startup-provides-rental-cars-for-Uber-Lyft-5363955.php


----------



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

I wonder if this would workout to be any cheaper then using your own car. It surprisingly looks at least comparable. 25 cents a mile and 20$ a day to rent a car to drive for Uber. So to get it to average 40 cents a mile you would need to drive 133 miles and then some to include gas. I got the 133 miles by taking 40 cents a mile and subtracting 25 cents a mile which is a 15 cent per mile difference. Then I divided the flat fee of $20 by 15 cents and got 133 miles. So if you drove 133 miles it would cost you about 53$ for the day if I'm not mistaken to rent the car. 133 miles at 53$ is roughly 40 cents a mile. But you would have to get even more miles in on the day to include the cost of gas.

I found this article about it as well.
http://pando.com/2014/04/08/breeze-...-but-will-this-become-an-insurance-nightmare/


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Seems like a bit of a hassle to register a rented car all the time.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Sound like its not worth it. Ill stick to my batmobile.


----------



## hybridman (Apr 10, 2014)

This goes to show there is always room to make a business. It is great that we enjoy such freedom to create businesses in America. It does help however to have some cash to get it going.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It's tough splitting regular UBER rates between the 4 parties of a UBER transaction if you have a driver. You need to pay UBER, the Driver, the Car Owner and keep something for operating costs. In my experience it comes in that order, where the smaller the job, or shift take, then the first party to miss out is the car. This is short term practice as it impacts on maintenance and running costs. I've often tossed my hands in the air with a the poor returns for a driver just learning the ropes and simply handover all that he takes. Of course UBER never miss out! 

With the black fleet here in Sydney, I figure that if a driver can get a good surge job each night and average a gross take of $40-$50 p/hr then everyone will get by. Locally the base rate for a professional driver such as a bus or limo driver is about $24 p/hr. So I can't expect a driver to push my Black car around (and look after it) for much less than that.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Uber doesn't approve of the car rental service for uber drivers.

Deactivating any of those cars found on the system. Sounds like this startup better find a new direction.

http://pando.com/2014/05/15/uber-de...ntinues-to-push-its-own-rival-financing-plan/

Uber controls all!


----------

